# Russian tortoises in the wild



## Anfi (Jan 19, 2010)

Look here http://www.reptile.ru/forum/viewthread.php?tid=16744


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 19, 2010)

Excellent pictures  Just wish I could read Russian 

Danny


----------



## Isa (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 19, 2010)

Great photos!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Jan 19, 2010)

That was really neat. Thank you


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 19, 2010)

So I'm still laughing at the first, modest and tasteful photo of Russian tortoises engaged in reproductive practices...then on the "facing" shot with the male clearly sporting a thought bubble of "Man, when I am done here I am going to ram you right off the planet!" 

I didn't know wild Russian tortoises could climb and balance like that 4-tort stack...Olympic hopefuls, I guess.


----------



## f burkart (Jan 19, 2010)

wow very interesting, i would love to go to russia and just get to see some wild russian tortoises roaming around


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 19, 2010)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## sulcata (Jan 19, 2010)

wow! I've been wanting to see some tortoises in the wild but i couldn't find anything in Google
thanks for sharing *thumbs up *


----------



## Anfi (Jan 19, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> Just wish I could read Russian
> 
> Danny



*Danny*, just use this Google translate tool  http://www.google.com/language_tools?hl=en

*f burkart,* these pictures were taken in Kazakhstan, actually russian tortoises don't live in Russia at all.


----------



## Isa (Jan 20, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> So I'm still laughing at the first, modest and tasteful photo of Russian tortoises engaged in reproductive practices...then on the "facing" shot with the male clearly sporting a thought bubble of "Man, when I am done here I am going to ram you right off the planet!"



That was a good one Stephanie, thanks for the laugh


----------



## vickyb (Jan 20, 2010)

Very cool pictures


----------



## Jessica (Jan 20, 2010)

The poor ones looks so shy :3


----------



## danieledwards2006 (Feb 7, 2010)

great pics, good find.


----------

